# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ανάφαγη κοπελλιά

## birdy_num_num

Καληπέρα (ή μάλλον τέτοια ώρα καλημέρα! :winky: ) σε όλους!

Έχω δυο νέα καναρινάκια, ένα αρσενικό και ένα θηλυκό τα οποία βρίσκονται χωριστά για λόγους καραντίνας. Ο αρσενικός είναι παμφάγος και ό,τι του έχω δώσει το έχει τσακίσει (μπρόκολο, μαρούλι, καρότο, μήλο, πορτοκάλι, μπανάνα, αυγό βραστό). Η θηλυκιά από την άλλη είναι πολύ ανάφαγη και τρώει μόνο σποράκια και κόκκινη αυγοτροφή του εμπορίου (made in Italy)  :Confused0006: . Ακόμα και τα σποράκια που τρωει είναι πολύ λίγα σε σχέση με τον αρσενικό. Ό,τι άλλο της έχω δώσει (τα ίδια με τον μάγκα) δεν το ακούμπησε  ::  (εκτός από το μπρόκολο που τσίμπισε λιγάκι, αλλά δεν το τσάκισε κιόλας).

Το ερώτημα είναι, οι καναρινο-κοπελλιές είναι πιο προσεκτικές στο φαγητό όπως οι κανονικές κοπελλιές (όχι σαν και εμάς που κατεβάζουμε όλα τα σκουπίδια, βλ. πίτσες, σουβλάκια, μπύρες...) ή απλώς η δικιά μου έχει κάποιο θέμα?  :Confused0013: 

Πάντως είναι ζωηρότατη, υπερκινητική και τσαχπίνα, παρά το λίγο φαϊ.

----------


## lefteris13

οχι κανονικα τρωνε γενικα αυτα που λες και οι θηλυκιες και σε ποικιλια και σε ποσοτητα..αυτο απο την αλλη αυτο δε σημαινει οτι απαραιτητα η δικη σου εχει καποιο προβλημα αφου κατα τα λοιπα τη βλεπεις μια χαρα, ισως απλα να ναι πιο επιλεκτικη..αν θες βαλε καμια φωτο απο κατω και κουτσουλιες για επιβεβαιωση οτι δεν εχει καποιο θεμα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημέρα! Λογικα θα καταναλώνει λιγότερο από τ αρσενικό ..σε ποσότητα! Εξαρτάται από το πουλάκι! εμενα ενα θηλυκό τρώει τα 2πλα π.χ. τώρα που ειναι άρρωστο!  Απ αυτα που δίνεις εχω μια ενσταση για τη μπανάνα!? τα υπολοιπα ειναι οκ αλλα με μετρο! είναι ζωηρη και κινητική οποτε...δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα! αν έβλεπες τ αντίθετο θα υπήρχε... Για την αυγοτροφη ( made...οπου και να ειναι....) για μένα!!! μακρυααα!! Μπορείς να δεις αυτό  Εύκολη αυγοτροφή ,για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες !!! Ειναι μια συνταγή του jk (απο τις πολλές!!!) αλλα εχουμε και ποικιλία!! στην ενότητα <συνταγές αυγοτροφης> !!!! Εσυ αποφασίζεις!!!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## birdy_num_num

Λεύτερη, δεν έχω ενδείξεις προβλήματος σε κουτσουλιές. Φωτό δεν θα ήθελα να βγάλω τώρα, γιατί μόλις αρχίζει να συνηθίζει στο νέο χώρο (ήταν αρκετά νευρική τις πρώτες μέρες) και δεν θέλω να βάλω το χέρι στο κλουβί και να φρικάρει!

Ηλία τη είδα την συνταγή για την αυγοτροφή λίγο πριν ανοίξω το thread, αλλά ξημερώματα Κυριακής είναι λίγο δύσκολο να μαζέψω τα υλικά!!! Λόγω σοβαρής υποχρέωσης τη δευτέρα, θα την δοκιμάσω την τρίτη. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την παραπομπή!

----------


## birdy_num_num

> * Απ αυτα που δίνεις εχω μια ενσταση για τη μπανάνα!?*


Γιατί, είναι πολύ γλυκιά? Πάντως τους έδωσα μόνο μια φορά, και ομολογουμένως ακόμα και ο φαγανός αρσενικός μόλις είδε το μπρόκολο την παράτησε και έπεσε στο μπρόκολο με τα μούτρα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Στο Πορτοκάλι λίγα πουλιά μπαίνουν σε περιέργεια να το δοκιμάσουν. ωστόσο δεν κάνει κάπου κακό ! Μικρές ποσότητες κομμένες σε μικρά κυβάκια δίνω αραιά και που !!!
Μπανάνα κάνει αλλά με μέτρο (2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα) και προσοχή να μη μένει πάνω από 1-2 ώρες στο κλουβί γιατί μαυρίζει και χαλάει πολύ εύκολα !! 

Να συμπληρώσω.... πέτα την κόκκινη αυγοτροφή άμεσα για να μην πάθεις ότι έπαθε πρόσφατα ο φίλος μας ο Ευθύμης εδώ --->* *Αίμα στην περιοχή της αμάρας.*

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημέρα Πανο! Ριξε μια ματια εδω Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης !!!!! Είναι ενα καλο άρθρο για ..μελετη!*  :Cool0037:

----------


## fysaei

καλημέρα παιδιά..να καταθέσω ότι και η δική μου τρώει σχεδόν τα μισά απ`ό,τι το αρσενικό..βέβαια είναι στο μισό και η ενεργητικότητα που δείχνει στο κλουβί.. :winky:

----------


## mariakappa

να υποθεσω απο την καραντινα οτι μολις την πηρες? εαν ναι ειναι φυσιολογικο να μην τρωει τιποτα καινουργιο παρα μονο αυτα που μεχρι τωρα ηταν συνηθισμενη.δως της χρονο να συνηθισει τον καινουργιο της χωρο και τις καινουργιες διατροφικες συνηθειες.

----------


## birdy_num_num

> να υποθεσω απο την καραντινα οτι μολις την πηρες? εαν ναι ειναι φυσιολογικο να μην τρωει τιποτα καινουργιο παρα μονο αυτα που μεχρι τωρα ηταν συνηθισμενη.δως της χρονο να συνηθισει τον καινουργιο της χωρο και τις καινουργιες διατροφικες συνηθειες.


Ναι, όντως, δεν έχει κλείσει ακόμα βδομάδα στο νέο της χώρο και εκεί που την είχαν την ταίζαν μόνο σπόρους και εμπορικά σκευάσματα. Τις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες ήταν και πολύ ανήσυχη και νευρική. Τώρα ηρέμησε ως προς τη συμπεριφορά της.

----------


## jk21

Παρε το πουλακι στο χερι σου και φυσα της κοιλια του .Δες αν κατω απο το δερμα φαινεται ενα κιτρινωπο προς ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι χρωμα .Αν ναι εχει λιπος .Αν ειναι ροζουλι ανοιχτο τοτε ειναι οκ

Το πουλι με αυτα που μας ειπες ,ειτε εχει φουλ λιπος ή ορμονικο προβλημα που καιει παραπανω θερμιδες ....

Αν μπορεις βγαλε και φωτο .Κοιλια και κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι ,χωρις την  κοκκινη μπισκοτοτροφη ,γιατι θα επηρεασει το χρωμα τους και δεν θα μπορουμε να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα

----------


## birdy_num_num

To πουλάκι έχει ροζ κοιλιά, το έπιασα για να το δω αλλά το μετάνοιωσα (ήταν πολύ φοβισμένο και χτυπούσε η καρδούλα του πάρα πολύ έντονα όσο το είχα στο χέρι, και μετά που το άφησα ήταν λαχανιασμένο και μαζεύτηκε σε μια άκρη και δεν έχει τη ζωηράδα που είχε πριν, ελπίζω να επανέλθει αύριο).

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το βοηθήσω να ξεπεράσει το στρες?

Οι κουτοσουλιές του είναι σφιχτές και σήμερα είναι ελαφρώς πράσινες (είναι και η πρώτη μέρα που έφαγε όλο το μπρόκολο, ίσως για αυτό είναι πράσινες?).

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει κατι ,θα ειναι μια χαρα αυριο .Τα πουλια εχουν πολυ πιο πολλους σφυγμους απο τον ανθρωπο .Σιγουρα στρεσσαριστηκε λιγο ,αλλα τα καναρινια δεν εχουν προβλημα να τα πιασουμε μια στις τοσες

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ! Αυρίο και μεθαύριο έχω πολύ δύσκολες μέρες, όποτε θα με δει μόνο για τάισμα και καθάρισμα το πρωι και μάλλον θα έχει το χρόνο της για να ησυχάσει.

----------


## birdy_num_num

H κοπελιά ήδη τρώει μπρόκολο, αντίδι, μήλο, σπιτική αυγοτροφή, και οριακά λίγο καρότο. Αν αρχίσει να τρώει και φρέσκο αυγουλάκι (μέχρι τώρα δεν το ακουμπάει), πάμε καλά!  :Party0024:

----------


## birdy_num_num

Λοιπόν, για να ξε-αγχωθούν πιθανόν και άλλοι αρχάριοι σαν και εμένα, ενημερώνω ότι μετά από ένα μήνα στο νέο της σπίτι (ουφ, κοντεύουμε να τελειώσουμε την καραντίνα...) η κοπελιά πλέον τρώει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ, σποράκια, σπιτική αυγοτροφή, μπρόκολο, μαρουλάκι, όλα τα φρούτα (εκτός από εσπεριδοειδή όπως είχε προβλέψει ο Αλέξανδρος) ακόμη και αυγό :Party0024: . Το αυγό άρχισε να το τρώει μετά από άπειρη υπομονή δικιά μου (καθημερινά της έβαζα 1/4 φρέσκου αυγού με το τσόφλι και το πετούσα άθικτο το μεσημέρι).

Οπότε υπομονή σύντροφοι!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Για δοκίμασε και κόκκινη πιπεριά Παναγιώτη..... να δεις γλέντια !!!! 

*
*Οτι έμεινε από την δική μου....της αλλάζουνε τα φώτα !!  

*

----------


## birdy_num_num

Αλέξανδρε πολύ καλή η σύστασή σου, σε ευχαριστώ. Είναι και κόκκινα τα πουλιά, οπότε θα κοκκινήσει όλο το κλουβί... Καραϊσκάκη θα το κάνουμε!  ::

----------


## stratelos

εμενα η θηλυκια τρωει το διπλασιο απ τον αρσενικο.πολυ λαιμαργη

----------


## birdy_num_num

Αλέξανδρε την τσάκισαν την πιπεριά! Ευχαριστώ για τη σύσταση.

----------

